# How many people believe in Dr Zakir Naik



## Nerevarine (Dec 27, 2014)

Ive been watching some of his videos and I cant help but ask, How many people really buy into that stuff.. From what ive found, the majourity of youtube comments is in support of him .. 
I know this is a controversial topic but the things he says about other religions, especially christianity and hinduism is such absolute bullshit.. He has such narrow views about all aspects of life like for example, according to his beliefs, women shouldnt be treated as equals and should always follow medieval muslim traditions and wishing people merry Christmas is blasphemy to the ideals of a muslim and should be punished..
Is this what people have come down to ? to promote hate against other groups of people ?
Im sure many people here are muslims too, and I absolutely mean no offence to anyone but what is better : to respect each other's religious views and achieve peace ? or to walk down the path of religious narrow mindedness and reverse progress of life..

EDIT: Also how do i add a poll ? mods halp please


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2014)

Tell your poll options.

Entertaining the existence of such people is not worth the time.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 27, 2014)

I only wanted the poll because the majourity of youtube comments is in support of him and that is a concerning number.. but im sure people here dont buy into that stuff (hopefully)

Anyways, take a look.. a kid asks if saying merry christmas is a crime and the reply he gets is again absolute nonsense


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 27, 2014)

I would never call this douchebag a doctor ,he is a racist ,I wonder how many non Muslim friends he has


----------



## srkmish (Dec 28, 2014)

he is a charlatan of the highest degree


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> but im sure people here dont buy into that stuff (hopefully)



Poll added. Let's see.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 29, 2014)

i listen to his stuff to learn about Islam thats it he is not selling me anything 

if you research around you will find out that Indian Muslims are against his teaching and whatever he's preaching. listen take what you like and leave the rest. 
if you watch more of his stuff there are many people  from the audience accepted/changed to islam right away. i feel pitty for such stupid people.


----------



## srkmish (Dec 29, 2014)

His youtube videos are hilarious. Watch the one where he tries to defend 'wife beating' . . Hit her gently with a toothbrush  when she refuses you. Ha ha ha


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 13, 2015)

evolution from a young fa##t to poseur


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 13, 2015)

I rofled when he said a guy invented vitamin c


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> evolution from a young fa##t to poseur
> 
> 
> Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]h8MdhSpDZD4[/YOUTUBE] <--- true competitor of Zaikir Naik



[youtube]XByCXai99Xo[/youtube]



[youtube]-_6F6GdQq_c[/youtube] (does talk a bit of sense at the end)


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 13, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I rofled when he said a guy invented vitamin c



yup ..he is just goofing around searching for words/things to fill out his sentence to make his gibberish look less suspicious to the gullible crowd..what a waste of his medical degree

- - - Updated - - -



ico said:


> [youtube]-_6F6GdQq_c[/youtube] (does talk a bit of sense at the end)



evolution is not proven.ok
so whats proven? I present you
"Pushpaka Vimana"
aka "worlds first aeroplane "
charecteristics:
engine:no
propeller:no
fuel:no


----------



## Anorion (Feb 13, 2015)

^can even fly backwards : yes
this was actually told to an international gathering in last year's Mumbai Science Congress


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 13, 2015)

Actually this guy has lots of die hard followers here .Even in my friend's circle there are some people who adore him . 
I first came to know about him when someone asked me why hindus go to temple when Vedas clearly mention not to , he also mentioned verses of a chapter form Veda/scripture which says it's forbidden. Had to tell him that he'd be better off putting forth the question to some scholar/sadhu/swamy as I visit temples only on my birthdays that too under compulsion from parents and have never read any Vedas nor plan to in near future


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 13, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ^can even fly backwards : yes
> this was actually told to an international gathering in last year's Mumbai Science Congress


Lol if ancient indians had such advanced aerospace industry then why still most of our fighter fleets are imported jets ?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 13, 2015)

came to know y'day that this televangelist won some 'king faisal' award from uae. while Indian news portals in general conferred upon him terms like 'renowned scholar' and 'authority' on this-and-that (before mentioning his utterances), the firang portals were not so kind. 

*www.nytimes.com/2015/03/03/world/m...vangelist-who-harshly-criticizes-us.html?_r=0

p.s. - king faisal was the one who had made it an official policy of the uae to spread the wahaabi brand of Islam worldwide. the world is now paying dearly for that noble venture!


----------



## abhigeek (Mar 13, 2015)

That why being Atheist is a good thing.
You won't go into Mojo Bojo bullsh*t


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 13, 2015)

from one extreme to another. sigh!


----------



## Adarsh_Gujurati (Apr 10, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> yup ..he is just goofing around searching for words/things to fill out his sentence to make his gibberish look less suspicious to the gullible crowd..what a waste of his medical degree
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



This man is trying to look good but one word is enough to destroy his attemp : Civilization.
What he says at the end is a result of process of civilization, also CFCs were not carefully handled as the chemist who invented CFC said that it was eco-friendly. Also CFC is a synthetic gas, you cannot find CFC in nature.
So apes don't wear clothes, they don't because A. They are not civilized like Humans and B. They are hairy creature, put him in Siachen Glacier and see if he survives a day or two, apes have natural insulation, that is evolution, they should wear clothes if they want to look funky or want to go to a party, but apart from that they won't.

And to that genius, why the hell do they need to tell a lie.

So Apes do not eat meat, well they DON'T BECAUSE THEY LIVE IN A FOREST WHERE FOOD IS READILY AVAILABLE! All Apes and Monkeys are herbivores.

From "They do not spoil the environment"
They do not spoil the environment because their whole life story is to born, then to eat and grow strong and finally to mate before dying. I am sorry to say but God gave us intelligence so that we could advance, it was a necessity, we could not have progressed without defeating mother nature at many places. This is not religion, this is not God, this is stupidity.


----------



## doomgiver (May 17, 2015)

Adarsh_Gujurati said:


> So Apes do not eat meat, well they DON'T BECAUSE THEY LIVE IN A FOREST WHERE FOOD IS READILY AVAILABLE! All Apes and Monkeys are herbivores.



several species of monkeys/lemurs do. chimpanzees are omnivorous AND cannibalistic. this is very well documented.

also, why not eat meat? its delicious and packed with proteins.


----------



## Adarsh_Gujurati (May 17, 2015)

doomgiver said:


> several species of monkeys/lemurs do. chimpanzees are omnivorous AND cannibalistic. this is very well documented.
> 
> also, why not eat meat? its delicious and packed with proteins.


Are there any species of carnivorous monkeys or apes
Except for one species though.


----------



## doomgiver (May 18, 2015)

Yep, answers.com is a totally legit site.

chimpanzees eating meat/being cannibals is nothing new, it was documented as far back as 1986 : 
Common chimpanzee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Flash (May 18, 2015)

One person answered as YES. I wonder, who that is.


----------



## tkin (May 18, 2015)

Heard about him for the first time, what was his line of study?


----------



## anirbandd (May 19, 2015)

hes cute lol. 

i liek him. can i eats him?


----------



## .jRay. (May 19, 2015)

He sounds like Dr. Oz 

Why do people follow them?


----------



## Flash (May 19, 2015)

Zakir Naik: His Background, Views and Debates - WikiIslam


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2015)

Flash said:


> Zakir Naik: His Background, Views and Debates - WikiIslam



Few excerpts from the wiki. Funny stuff.



> "The pig is the most shameless animal on the face of the earth. It is the only animal that invites its friends to have sex with its mate. In America, most people consume pork. Many times after dance parties, they have swapping of wives; many say 'you sleep with my wife and I will sleep with your wife.' If you eat pigs then you behave like pigs"





> "If every woman got married to only one man, there would be over thirty million females in U.S.A, four million females in Great Britain, 5 million females in Germany and nine million females in Russia who would not find a husband. Thus the only two options before a woman who cannot find a husband is to marry a married man or to become public property."






> "In financial transactions, two men are preferred. Islam expects men to be the breadwinners of their families. Since financial responsibility is shouldered by men, they are expected to be well versed in financial transactions as compared to women. As a second option, the witness can be one man and two women, so that if one of the women errs the other can remind her."





> "... the feminine attitude can also have an effect on the witness in a murder case. In such circumstances a woman is more terrified as compared to a man. Due to her emotional condition she can get confused. Therefore, two female witnesses are equivalent to one male witness."


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 19, 2015)

'Preity Zinta', this name can give 'scholastic' dysentry to bakar naik.


----------

